

Ask HN: Which music related applications you use? - anujkk

Each one of us loves music and we use more than one application to create, discover, listen, organize and share music. Which ones do you use? Are you satisfied?
======
Bishop6
I use Pandora, Spotify, Grooveshark, and iTunes, and no, I'm not satisfied.
I'd like to see a cloud music service that finally gets it right. Completely
right. I had high hopes for Google Music, but their interface is lacking and
their features aren't rolling out quickly enough.

Pandora has the best auto-track selection, but that should be expected, it's
their core service.

Spotify is nice in that I can upload and sync my local library, but I have to
pay a premium to stream to my iphone. No deal, Spotify.

Grooveshark is great, although their auto-track selection in Radio Mode can't
compare to Pandora. Downside, App store won't let me Groove on my iphone.

Finally, iTunes would swoop in FTW if it weren't for all the DRM BS. I can't
even migrate my music to another laptop without a 3 hour iTunes fight. Plus,
syncing takes forever. Apple needs to step up their cloud music game.

~~~
chetane07
I'm interested to hear about your hopes for Google music, and the kind of
features you are/would be expecting. I'm asking because currently working on a
similar service :)

~~~
Bishop6
For one thing, the interface is terrible.

Also, it doesn't allow me to access cloud copies of music, only my own
library. Honestly, the concept of an "own library" is obsolete. I want a
service that lets me stream anything I want (like grooveshark), with a
powerful and intuitive interface (like old iTunes), and a "local library"
feature (like Spotify) of anything I want for offline listening. Add in a
worthwhile adaptive radio feature (like Pandora) with sharing capabilities
(like last.fm) and you've got the whole package.

------
bschiett
I use last.fm for discovering and listening to music. I also like grooveshark
if I want to listen something specific and share tracks on social media.

I don't really organize music because I don't have time for it. But I do have
an old iTunes collection that needs organizing and there is no proper tool out
there to clean the collection up automatically. I tried tuneup but it doesn't
really work well and the software is not very robust or fast.

Regarding creating music - I'd love to see more comments about that here -
most of the above comments are about listening to music :-) what about music
creation?

Personally i grew up playing the piano but then dropped it after years of
suffering and starting using hardware and software for semi-pro music
production .. and eventually became a developer of hardware/software for music
making :-)

------
ohashi
Spotify.

I am very happy with how easy it is to use and don't think about using
anything else to listen to music. The only thing I think it needs improvement
in is discovery. I have listened to the same tracks probably 100 times each at
least. I don't know how/where to find more good music, nor do I have the time
to spend a lot of time researching and finding.

------
EgeBamyasi
I use Rate Your Music and only Rate Your Music, its fantastic.

<http://rateyourmusic.com/>

To listen to my finds I use spotify, youtube and blogspots and if I can I tend
to buy the stuff I like on vinyl/CD.

------
adrianwaj
Youtube, Soundcloud - both great. I don't use a portable player.

of interest (php only so far): <http://cashmusic.org/> "builds open source
digital tools for musicians and labels"

------
danest
I was using spotify this summer at my internship but I have recently switch to
just turntable. I have been able to find much more music there then from any
other place so far.

------
seclorum
Reaper. Its simply the best value for money in DAW software out there.
(<http://www.reaper.fm/>)

------
allanscu
<http://Cull.tv> \- Helps me discover new music videos. (Disclaimer: I invest
in them.)

------
WalterGR
Rhapsody.

I'm satisfied with a big exception: Rhapsody has lost my music library a few
times. That's pretty unforgivable.

------
litmus
samurai.fm, soundcloud, youtube.

